# We Survived but have one LGD missing in action



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wanted to touch base with everyone. Not sure if you heard the weather in TN but we were hit with a tornado yesterday evening. I was actually away from the farm when it hit. I have been visiting my mother a lot since she had surgery awhile back. I was stuck at their place until my father managed to get home in order to help me cut the down trees to get out of their community. My hubby had called as he was unable to get to the farm either as trees were everywhere! Once back to the farm we found all the animals ok except for our one LGD Gabriel is missing. He was out on the mountain with the goats when the storm hit. Every goat made it back in safely and were actually all on the front porch of the house :shocked: but Gabriel was no were to be found. We searched until dark (after the storm passed) and I resumed this morning only stopping for rain and smaller lightning storms moving through. I only hiked so far into the mountains as I wanted to be able to take cover if another storm moved through. Still too many trees down on the farm dirt access roads to get a horse by to reach the back side of he mountain. I drove to the other side of the closed road we live off of to spread the word and some nice people over there went on 4 wheelers to search for him. I fear he may be hurt and hiding somewhere disoriented from the storm. Already contacted local shelter and vet clinics. 

Considering everything we were very lucky. Several houses by us lost parts of roofs or have trees through their houses. One poor person had 3 trees land in their house. It is amazing to see how a community can come together to check on each other and make sure everyone is ok. 

I hope everyone else out there is doing ok after this pass of storms if you were in those areas. I actually had no idea it was going to hit us but received a text warning from a friend that did not know I was not at the farm. Their text allowed me to get back in from watering mom's garden before it hit. 

Sorry if rambling and jumping around as it's been an edgy day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Glad you are ok. I hope you find Gabriel.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh no, we had this happen not long ago, glad everyone is okay, I truly hope you find Gabriel safe and sound.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: Glad you are ok...hope you can find your dog. That must have been scary!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prayed for Gabriel ... is there any other way I can help?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you and your hubby are ok! 
Hope you find Gabriel soon! Hopefully he is just scared and took cover somewhere and will show up soon. :hug: prayers from here


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully Gabriel is out there & is just in temporary shock. Glad you are all ok otherwise.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So sorry this happened. I am very glad you and your family are ok and you did not have to much damage to your house and property. I hope Gabriel returns home unharmed. I will be praying for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh no..Im so sorry...how scary.....Hopfully your dog will find his way home! ...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry  I hope and pray you can find Gabriel, how very sad ♥ I hope your community heals quickly. I can't even imagine going through a tornado like that. It's one of the things that terrifies me the most. I am very terrified of severe weather. We live in a modular home, and no where nearby to go for cover. When there is a tornado warning nearby or threat for it, we have to drive into town <closest place is the hospital>.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm glad you're okay. I hope Gabriel shows up soon. :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all! It has been an interesting week to say the least. Friday Gabriel managed to make his way back to the farm. I heard on of the goats that has been crying for him while he was gone start crying like a mad mess around lunch time. I didn't know what was wrong so I took off running down front to find Gabriel laying on his side in the driveway with the goats standing around him. He looks a bit rough and has lost about 20 pounds. I fed him and then had to take him to the vets as he lacerated his paws and was covered in ticks even though we put advantiks on him on the 2nd. He is so happy to be back. Then Friday evening we had a thunderstorm come through and he ran to and over the field fencing (hot wire on top too) and ran to hide in the woods again? My husband thinks he must have had a close call to a lightning strike. He is a little food aggressive with the goats but not us or the cats. The hubby suggested that maybe when the goats got scared they may have stampeded over him in the process of running to safety. We are not sure what really happened. He is on pain meds (sore and bruised) and antibiotics. He actually is going back to the vet on Monday to have some grooming help (matted pretty good) and for them to search for any other wounds we could have missed. He was soaked during the storm and missing for about 3 days so his coat makes him look a little bit like a rescue at the moment. 

We are just so thankful to have him back. He has a few bad habits now. He has nipped at the goats a couple of times but we think it is just temp. food aggression and from him being sore. Only nipped at them when he was eating and they walked to check on him. So we have been sitting with him when he eats. We caught him chasing a deer earlier today which we have never seen him do that before. I am hoping that was just a one time thing as if he starts chasing the goats he will have to be pulled and placed as a dog companion with our german shepherd near the house. He is such a good dog and loves his goats but he seems a little worked up right now. 

We just feel so blessed right now! I was heartbroken thinking we lost him but am head over heals now that he is home. We oddly have some trees that just bent straight to the ground (which the goats are loving!) even though some of the other trees near them are still standing and look in rougher condition then the ones that bent. We can now honestly say they worse "damage" we had was being without power for over 24 hours and loosing some of our refrig. items. I had taken some of our foods to my parents house since they had power, so I feel like we were pretty lucky. Just a little edgy and I get jumpy when a thunderstorm moves in now.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> OMG I am so sorry  I hope and pray you can find Gabriel, how very sad ♥ I hope your community heals quickly. I can't even imagine going through a tornado like that. It's one of the things that terrifies me the most. I am very terrified of severe weather. We live in a modular home, and no where nearby to go for cover. When there is a tornado warning nearby or threat for it, we have to drive into town <closest place is the hospital>.


Thank you! He is home safe and sound now getting some TLC. I have to say I am pretty jumpy right now. We have had some minor storms move through since it hit and any time I hear thunder I get jumpy. I saw on FB awhile back a women that had an animal shelter built for tornados and I now really want one! It was designed for hold horses and other animals as well as people.

We had looked at a double wide awhile back but the loan company wouldn't fund double wides any more. I had asked the hubby back then if we got it if we could get a storm shelter. I don't blame you for not liking severe weather. I am not that crazy about it. I could not even imagine having to drive into town for shelter. I would be lucky if I made it to the car in that case. I really hope you never have to go through one. I had a friend some years ago go through one that missed us here and did a lot of damage to her farm, but we were lucky then. This time still lucky but slightly damaged. I don't know what I would have done if I lost an animal. I actually was crying Thursday and Friday morning thinking Gabriel was gone, and I hugged him so long Friday and today it wasn't funny. I even caught my hubby sitting down with him having a long talk today hand feeding him food and treats.

I don't consider myself a prepper or what ever they call it but I do think I will be getting some tornado gear items together just in case something like this happens again. I am a bit edgy about this coming week as they have listed several days of storms I think last time I checked Wed and Thursday was the only clear days listed.

I would suggest to anyone to get some little emergency kits together just in case. I hung up 4 rope goat halters, 2 slip dog leashes and some halters and lead ropes (horses) near the door.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't reply on this but you were in my thoughts. I knew I couldn't say anything to make you feel better but oh my!!!! So happy he came home to you  the not knowing had to of been hard . I bet once he gets his tummy full and he's not so sore he will go back to being the same with your goats. Still so happy he's back to you 
I agree with the kit. It's a very serious thing. I don't think of myself as a prepper or what not but I agree.....and not just on severe wether. The kids and I have 'plans' for fires and if someone breaks into the house and what they should do. We really don't have sever wether where I am but you can never predict anything Any more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So happy you found your dog,,so sorry this happened to everyone


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't respond either, but you and your family/animals have been in my thoughts and prayers. I am so happy that Gabriel made it home without major injuries and the damage from the storm was not major! I can certainly understand being jumpy/on edge when a thunderstorm starts brewing after having through what you've been through. I hope Gabriel makes a full recovery, and that you are able to work through this horrendous experience and move on. My very best wishes to all of you, and I sincerely hope you never have to deal with something like this again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful that he came home. I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad he came home! I bet you he'll be back to himself with the goat when he's calmed down a bit and he's no longer sore and hungry. if you guys are still feeling traumatized by the tornado, I'm sure he is as well. 

hope the weather calms down a bit.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am so glad Gabriel came home to you and your family!!! I am sure he had to encounter quite a lot while he was out lost. It will take time for him to recover from his horrible experience. I will be praying that he will make a full recovery and be able to stay with his goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He probably has the doggy version of PTSD I am sure he will come around. Just glad he made it home relatively unscathed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear God ! Glad you guys are alright and you found Gabriel !
What a horrible experience ! I don't blame you for being jumpy when bad weather rolls in , i know i am. Had enough of experiences of being caught outside during these weather conditions and the most recent storm, we Super Storm Sandy . You have every right to be nervous.
Amazing how all your animals survived ! Thank God !
I hope in time Gabriel relaxes and gets back to his normal self. Poor guy mustve been through heck  :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So very happy he came back  What an ordeal he had! And all of you! Glad everything is coming back to normal for you...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so glad to hear he came back and is doing better, poor baby, I can't even imagine what he must have been through  I hope he can recover from it and be able to stay with his goats.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I just read your post. I am happy everyone is okay. As for Gabriel you may want to keep him away from the animals until he can heal up & put a little weight on. Give him a couple weeks off. Just take him out with you. He has to be hurting still & tired out.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. We have been a little busy so I apologize for just now getting back on to update you all. Gabriel will be coming back home today as we returned to the vet's on Monday morning for a few things. He had more mats then I felt I could handle on my own so he started off with some grooming and then the vet was looking for any other wounds we may had missed from the fact that with all the mats possibly hiding some. He had some minor surgery and is doing very well. Appears something hit the back of his head as I found a wound there on Saturday. Poor guy but he is doing good and the vet's and techs love him so much! I may post some pictures of him later he is isn't too ashamed to let me take a few


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Crystal said:


> I just read your post. I am happy everyone is okay. As for Gabriel you may want to keep him away from the animals until he can heal up & put a little weight on. Give him a couple weeks off. Just take him out with you. He has to be hurting still & tired out.


Thank you! Oh dear trust me I tried to keep him up a couple of different ways but he gets so worked up when he is not with his goats. We just got to the point of sitting with him when he eats and that solves his current food issue but he had been doing much better until I took him back in to the vet on Monday. Friday when we returned from the first vet appointment I put him in a smaller lot with another LGD and he ran straight up a cattle panel fence and went through the hot wire to go and lay with his herd. Then we tried putting him in a stall but he pulled the stall mats back and dug out. We had placed some cattle panels down on the floor after that and all he did was cry for his whole herd. He isn't happy unless he is out with everyone. I am probably the only person that takes their goats to the vets to visit their LGD lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , that poor baby !!!! Your taking wonderful care of him though ! The poor guy went through some terrible weather , and he's lucky to be alive ! All he wants is his beloved herd  Good idea to sit with him while he is having his meals. This way , he can be with his BFFs  The mental part of it is just so hard for him to understand , he knows what he loves though  I would be doing the same thing , bringing him some goats to visit him !!!!! What a fabulous idea !!!!!
Big hug to you for doing this for him , it is clear you love him 
And a big hug for Gabriel too  Glad he is getting all that loving attention. He so needs it to recover.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been having the same weather as well. A tree fell and broke my goats fence and landed on the chicken coops drowning most of my chicks that were in a brooder pen attached to the coops. The weather has been ruthless but thank God everything is well with you and you found Gabriel. 

I had a similar situation happen a few years back and a tornado came through. My collie was lost for weeks and she came back. It took a while for her to get comfortable again but now she's back to normal. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I thank the good Lord you all are ok. It could of been a lot worse as you know.

I am not at all surprised at his behavior, he has gone through a LOT and it might take a bit to calm him down. Maybe once he knows he has food and feels safe he will be the good old dog he has been.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness , that poor baby !!!! Your taking wonderful care of him though ! The poor guy went through some terrible weather , and he's lucky to be alive ! All he wants is his beloved herd  Good idea to sit with him while he is having his meals. This way , he can be with his BFFs  The mental part of it is just so hard for him to understand , he knows what he loves though  I would be doing the same thing , bringing him some goats to visit him !!!!! What a fabulous idea !!!!!
> Big hug to you for doing this for him , it is clear you love him
> And a big hug for Gabriel too  Glad he is getting all that loving attention. He so needs it to recover.


Thank you! We do what we can. He is so spoiled now. He has turned into my best LGD for car rides lol I let him spend some time with "his" goat that we already moved to the other place and they had missed each other greatly! He even got to watch some TV in my moms house when I stopped to check on her after picking him up today.

It appears something (maybe a tree branch) had hit him across his head and side of neck as he has some minor wounds that we are not quite sure what they are from. We are just very thankful to have him with us! We even went ahead and had him microchipped during his vet stay.

Oh I am not sure if the video will upload but one of the kids didn't seem to be too sure if it was Gabriel or a new dog he she be concerned about! It was priceless he kept going up to him and sniffing him. At one point he sneaked behind him and sniffed his tail and kept looking at him like "Wow Man! what happened to you?"


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

takethelead said:


> I've been having the same weather as well. A tree fell and broke my goats fence and landed on the chicken coops drowning most of my chicks that were in a brooder pen attached to the coops. The weather has been ruthless but thank God everything is well with you and you found Gabriel.
> 
> I had a similar situation happen a few years back and a tornado came through. My collie was lost for weeks and she came back. It took a while for her to get comfortable again but now she's back to normal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


I am so sorry to hear that. Poor chickens. I know we need the rain but these storms coming and going are just more then what we are use to having around here. I hope things in your area get better!

Oh the poor collie! I am so glad to hear she is back to normal again! I think Gabriel will be soon with the food issue but not sure on how long the storm issue will take him. We are suppose to be having some starting tomorrow so he may have to go with me to my parents place to hang out so he doesn't fly the coop again in panic mode.

We are just so thankful to have him back!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> OH I thank the good Lord you all are ok. It could of been a lot worse as you know.
> 
> I am not at all surprised at his behavior, he has gone through a LOT and it might take a bit to calm him down. Maybe once he knows he has food and feels safe he will be the good old dog he has been.


Thank you so much! He is doing pretty good today. He sat and watched the goats at the other farm eat while I was doing their water and he was fine. I left a leash on him while they were eating just in case but since he didn't have food and I fed him before it he seemed fine. I just hope he gets over his storm fear soon as they have listed thunder storms all week in our area.


----------

